# Losing too much weight.



## simon68 (8 Apr 2010)

Hi all, I swapped from a mountain bike to a road bike last September, I weighed 13st 4lb I have dropped below 11st and at 6ft 2in I look pretty skeletal!! Does anyone know of any supplements I can take alongside my normal diet, I would be happy at 12st.

HELP

Simon


----------



## Shaun (8 Apr 2010)

Hi Simon,

Welcome to the forums.

I've moved your post here because it's likely to get more replies than in the Welcome forum.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 Apr 2010)

Hi Simon, and welcome. I wish I could be in your position. My battle is trying to keep my weight down during the winter lay off. (I can't ride during the colder months due to medical problems). 

Anyhow, would your problem be better served by eating more quality food rather than supplements?


----------



## montage (8 Apr 2010)

hit the upper body weights and eat the protein if you don't want to look skeletal, but don't want to be fat


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2010)

Beer does it for me! 

More seriously... You obviously aren't one of those people who _can't_ put weight on because you used to be above your new target weight. You just aren't eating enough to fuel you on your new cycling regime. 

You have lost roughly one pound a week since starting road riding. That is equivalent to burning off 3,500 calories a week or 500 calories a day more than you are taking in. To get your weight to go up, you need to eat/drink more than 500 calories a day extra.

Don't mess about with supplements - do it with healthy food and drink. 

I started to put weight back on when I got into smoothies about 4 years ago. They started off simple but eventually I ended up with about a litre a day made up of soya milk, low-fat yoghurt, strawberries, an apple, a banana, grapes and a few cherry tomatoes. That little lot adds up to quite a few calories and it is healthy stuff (and delicious!) - give it a go.


----------



## Tynan (8 Apr 2010)

eat more, it's a habit, bit of supper, a hot lunch, the wife nagged me when I got down to 13 and a half, holding it at a stone more now, I eat more, plate of this, plate of that, easy


----------



## Garz (8 Apr 2010)

Big C, just listen to him great advice.


----------



## Globalti (9 Apr 2010)

I also swopped and my fitness went into a new stratosphere. The problem with MTBing is that it doesn't really push your fitness; you use all those gears to regulate your output and you doss around a lot, fall off and wait for others to catch up.


----------



## jay clock (9 Apr 2010)

agreed. eat more of healthy stuff. low fat protein and some wholewheat carbs. slip in a grilled chicken and salad sandwich (low fat mayo if you like) on wholemeal bread once or twice a day as a snack.


----------



## ChrisKH (9 Apr 2010)

There's a good article in one of the Cycle Mags I've got at home about maintaining weight or weight gain (as opposed to the weight loss I need) which I can scan and send you if you like in Adobe format.

From what I recollect they said eat little and often quality food, high in complex carbs and don't use saturated fats and sugars to prop up your weight. Eating at bedtime or close to bedtime is recommended, such things as banana, semi-skinned milk, yoghurt, etc. to give your body the chance to process and gain whilst you're asleep.


----------



## normgow (9 Apr 2010)

The Duchess of Windsor once said that was impossible to be too rich or too thin.


----------

